

The first Webserver fully written in PHP - ins0
http://appserver.io

======
willkommers
PHP enters a new era with a stable release of appserver.io. After nearly two
years of development, TechDivision GmbH finally released appserver.io 1.0.0,
the first real PHP Application Server, fully written in PHP, that supports
multi-threading out-of-the-box and is completely open source. appserver.io
enters the stage as a fully featured infrastructure solution that replaces the
"A" and pulls the 3rd party tools out of the LAMP stack. Based on a fast and
rock solid HTTP/1.1 compliant web server written in PHP as the first layer,
appserver.io provides a Persistence-Container and a Servlet-Engine as a second
layer. Finally, a Message-Queue and a Timer-Service that makes heavy use of
the Persistence-Container functionality build the last layer. These completely
stateful services are bundled with functionalities like AOP, Dependency-
Injection, Design-by-Contract, and Annotations. Developers do not need other
programming skills as all functionality is completely written in PHP. This
fact will dramatically lower the barriers and enables PHP developers using
appserver.io instantly. You can use appserver.io with your existing
applications like Drupal, Magento or Wordpress and benefit from the
performance and additional opportunities of appserver.io. The most powerful
Open Source PHP infrastructure comes with the following features together in
one bundle: A fully HTTP/1.1 compliant webserver that can process requests
over HTTP, as well as HTTPS. An Easy to use rewrite engine that is completely
compatible to Apache rewrites. A Servlet Engine that provides a web container
enabling developers to load applications and objects in memory. A Message
Queue that provides services enabling developers to process messages
asynchronously. A Timer Service enabling the execution of methods at a
determined point in time. Finally the Persistence Container is enabling
developers to hold objects, so-called beans, in memory.

------
k4llisti
Seems to be the wrong approach T_T

In order to gain benefits for existing PHP platforms, I'd need to rewrite the
whole core. For new custom PHP platforms, I'd have to rely one (!) companies
experimental work, while instead I could use highly sophisticated open source
software that is supported by hundreds of developers worldwide (Gearman,
RabbitMQ, you name it...)

Why trying to replicate Java in PHP, just why?

~~~
wagnert
I don't know, why you want to rewrite the whole PHP core? As far as i know,
with PHP 7, a bunch of brilliant guys are working on it, right now! Nobody has
to rely on one companies work, because this is an Open Source project and all
developers out of the PHP universe can be a part of it. When you talk about
hundreds of developers that support Gearman, RabbitMQ ... so this project, as
of its PHP nature, has the potential to be supported by millions of PHP
developers out there ;)

~~~
k4llisti
I was speaking of rewriting the core of existing PHP platforms (e.g. Drupal,
Wordpress, Magento) not PHP itself. To gain benefits, that could be offered by
this product, a whole lot of modifications would need to happen. So not only
as a responsible dev but also from a mangers point of view, it'd be risky to
rely on an experimental work instead of a variety of tools that can offer me
same if not more (Gearman / RabbitMQ: use nodejs for faster image processing,
java for stable PDF rendering, what so ever).

Furthermore this seems to be a company's product instead of a foundations
joint work. We all know that every company has a certain monetary interest in
the things they produce. At some point they might want to monetize the product
or parts of it and boom - you're screwed. Sitting right there in the vendor
lock. And at that point it doesn't even matter if it's "open source". I don't
trust these guys.

------
wick-ed
Come and join us for discussion in our gitter chat
[https://gitter.im/appserver-io/appserver](https://gitter.im/appserver-
io/appserver)

------
agtunn
I have seen this last year in HN, now looks totally different version 1.0.0 :)

------
david01
Wow great news! Ill check it out definitely

